# Property with an old quarry?



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm looking at a property which is quite a few acres with an old quarry which is now a lake (acres). It seems to stand full all the time and apparently has a lot of fish in it. Anything in particular to be aware of with a situation like this? Does anyone own a property that has something like this?


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Limestone quarry? Looks like youre gonna have one heck of a fishing and swimming hole.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

I can't think of any downsides other than possible environmental factors from the operation, but I would think quarries would be better off than mines. How long has the opertation been shut down? Fish/frogs/salamanders/ect would be a good sign of water quality. Does the vegetation look right around it? You can get a Environmental records search for a couple hundred bucks, might be worth it for no other reason than if you ever decide to sell the property. 

Any ideas how deep it is? It could be hundreds of feet deep! Hope it works out for you, I'd love to have a fishing/swimming hole on the property!


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

A farmer near me has such a quarry. He also does kid tours and holiday events. He turned the quarry into a money maker. He has the area setup to do retreat events as well as private seminar type meetings. I believe that bookings are frequent. Food is catered and his hosting reputation is well known. He irrigates from the quarry during growing season for produce and fruits.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

A quary out near here turned into a place that scuba divers practice as it was so deep.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, how deep and are the sides straight up? Great diving but not the safest for weak swimmers. We have a lot of them here where they removed rock for highways. Most are only 12-16' deep and 1 end was sloped to exit the trucks, great for fishing, boating, swimming and irrigation....James


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

agmantoo said:


> A farmer near me has such a quarry. He also does kid tours and holiday events. He turned the quarry into a money maker. He has the area setup to do retreat events as well as private seminar type meetings. I believe that bookings are frequent. Food is catered and his hosting reputation is well known. He irrigates from the quarry during growing season for produce and fruits.


The place with the sandy beach near Salisbury? Strawberry farm maybe? If so I went to a wedding there. It was great! That lake has some HUGE bass, I was feeding them the appetizers...


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Check on liability insurance costs.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Silvercreek Farmer

That is it!


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks folks, good information as always.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

Wanderer0101 said:


> Thanks folks, good information as always.


If you decide against it how about passing the information along. If you decide to take it best of luck it sounds very promising. 

Jim


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jim Bunton said:


> If you decide against it how about passing the information along. If you decide to take it best of luck it sounds very promising.
> 
> Jim


Someone else got a contract on the property.


----------

